

Prank leaves Justin Bieber facing tour of North Korea - strawberryshake
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10506482.stm

======
eliot_sykes
Nice Kim Jong-il photo caption in article:

"It is not known if Kim Jong-il is a fan of Justin Bieber's music"

